# Explain this to me?



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

We all know there can be a difference in price between dealers on parts. I have seen up to 50% difference before. But today was even more extreme.

I need to put a new reverse wet clutch pack in my kubota tractor. While I got it apart iam going to do the forward clutch pack as well. Talked to one dealer to get all the disks and piston seals about $800. Phoned another dealer to get all the same parts going to cost about $200. A huge difference. The one dealer sells all the fiber and metal disks by themselves. The other dealer sells them all together as a kit. Needless to say I got the ones ordered for the $200.

First time I have ever seen the same parts cost four times as much from a different dealers. I can drive the extra 30 minutes for the cheaper parts.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Dealer didn't read the notes on the page that shows the kit being available. I always ask to see the screen with them.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Seems like a huge difference, were they the same part number and both OEM parts? That much difference I would imagine with after-market or re-built parts, but not that much difference dealer to dealer on OEM parts. At least in my neck of the woods.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Kubota offers repair packs at a discount but many dealers don't bother looking at the little numbers listed below the diagram. Some diagrams it's clear and there is a big bracket around the sub part numbers but some you just have to read the list.

Simply bad parts man story.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

That's is why I always look my own parts up online and call around with part numbers.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

An example is the oil filter for my Kubota, the normal tall filter is only 10$ or so but listed near the bottom. The parts guy always tries to sell me the half height compact filter that is 35$. I don't know what special application it's for but he never looks down at the note saying to use the tall filter.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

You got to remember they make more if they sell you the individual parts. They also don't care about your bottom line just there's.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

farmerbrown said:


> You got to remember they make more if they sell you the individual parts. They also don't care about your bottom line just there's.


Yes that is true. But on the other hand if I cant make money I wont be buying there stuff. Been seeing that the last few years where some retail stores have priced themselves right out of the market place.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Within months of the Oilpatch slowing down businesses here saw the sales numbers slide. A lot of them increased their margin on parts to balance things out. Pissed me off royally. I stopped buying from several companies and really cut back with the JD dealerships among others. I have been pricing everything now, even the usually inexpensive parts. The upselling has gone way up too. I just had a truck in for an electrical diagnosis and repair. They completed a full inspection for $70 bucks (fair price) and came back with a list totalling $5,000 of needed work (not fair). I knew that was BS so i called the service mgr on it, he admitted that nothing on that work order estimate was needed any time soon. Not the first time that has happened to me and i know it won't be the last. I do feel for the people that have limited mechanically knowledge, the service dept must just be hosing them.


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

with everything on the internet now there is no reason to get hosed by dealers anymore 50-100% markups shame on them


----------

